

Ask YC: Bitmap index on mysql? - ca98am79

I have a huge database of 10 million+ rows that I need to select from.  I can fit the selection criteria and format the data into about 40 columns each with a small number of distinct values.  In this way, complex selection queries would work great with a bitmap index.  The only problem is that mysql doesn't seem to support them.  Has anyone else had this problem?  If so, what have you done?  Do I need to get a new DBMS - or is there another way?
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=212534>

------
xirium
If you're willing to switch from MySQL Server then I'd recommend that you try
R-tree indexes in Postgres.

